# Options Key (1st Soft Key) Not working on my D2G



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,
My options key has stopped working as well as most of my screen.
Is there an roundabout where I can change the function of these keys and ste the search to do this job.
Or by using the Keyboard buttons?


----------



## bebilakner (Jan 12, 2012)

Your touchscreen is dying. You have to replace the touchscreen. I've been in your situation and that was the only solution. I found a defective d2g, and took the screen from that one to mine.


----------



## nanerasingh (Oct 3, 2012)

I also have this problem, sometimes my touch screen stops respond.
I think there is some problem in rom
Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

you can install a soft keys app, should be several in play store
maybe able to use button remapper link in my main list, just search for remapper
sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs.... 
or may be able to manually remap keys, should be a link in my list, maybe in the DX2 page.

digitizer maybe going bad, or maybe just the one soft button

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nanerasingh (Oct 3, 2012)

Fix multi touch point for 2 points in recovery. it can fix screen issues.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------

